# Flagstone Slippery When Wet



## marcus118 (Dec 5, 2012)

I bought a house a few months ago that has a nice flagstone patio in the back.

But whenever it rains, the stones turn into a slip and slide.

I'm worried someone is really going to hurt themselves.

I live here and know the stones are slippery and yet I can barely walk on them without almost falling.

Is this normal? Any solutions?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Nature of the beast.
I have no idea if this would work on stone but it work great on tile.
http://www.slipperytile.com/


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

another solution's using apron/vest store hydrochloric acid cut w/wtr - 1HCl:8H2 O,,, spray it on & hose it off - repeat as nec,,, caution it doesn't attach the mortar jnts & ruin them  we also use chip brushes to apply then spray w/straight ammonia/wtr mix 1Amm:8 H2 O,,, that will neutralize the acid residue - follow w/car wash brush scrub & rinse well :yes:

flag is susceptible to lichen/moss/mold attach to a good pressure washing may resolve the issue, too :thumbsup: if you flag's old, it will have been split - the new stuff's diamond sawed & subsequently more skid-likely


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

itsreallyconc said:


> flag is susceptible to lichen/moss/mold attach to a good pressure washing may resolve the issue, too :thumbsup:[/SIZE][/FONT]



Pressure mine every Spring and it's not an issue.


----------

